# Need help on what gun to get.



## Toast13 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am just starting to get into target shooting and hunting and I wanted to buy my own gun. I wanted to get a bolt-action 22 that uses long rifle amunition but I don't know what kind to get. I want something that is accurate and well balanced and will last me a long time in the $300- $800 range.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Look at the Ruger 77/22

Avaliable is many configurations, including, all weather stainless and synthetic, sporter waltnut and blued, and target bull barrel laminated stock. It also uses Ruger's legendary rotary magazine.

Below is a picture of the sporter.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The ruger is nice. but if it was me I would go with the CZ 453 American. It has an adjustable trigger and single set trigger. My CZ 527 (22 Hornet) is very nice. This one is one of there more expensive ones at around $450. They also have a Model 452 for around $325.

Check it out here:

http://www.cz-usa.com/products_rimfire_rifles.php?m=1

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, either one of those two are really the way to go. Me, I'm a Ruger guy at heart, but the the 77/22 just seems a little pricey for a beginner's gun. Adjusting the trigger on a CZ requires you to disassemble the bolt, which is a little challenging for a beginner.

Any particular reason you desire a bolt-action? You know, they're not any more accurate than semiautos. And a base Ruger 10/22 (semi-auto .22LR) runs in the low $200 range, which leaves you enough money to get decent optics and then modify the gun with a lighter trigger, bull barrel, and trick stock as your skill and experience with the rifle improves.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

A bolt-action does have better lockup because the recoil doesn't move the bolt for the next shot like a semi auto. The result is better control of accuracy, since you know that it's you moving and not the action.
A lot of people I know start with Ruger 10/22's, which are cheap, but by the time you're done changing everything you want about the rifle to make it what you want, you've spent about twice as much as you paid for the gun to begin with. I would much rather just get a rifle that's good from the very beginning (Not knocking Ruger, I just like to know that my gun wasn't built to be taken apart and rebuilt)

For your projected usage, you might want to consider a Savage bolt-action, since they all come with the Accutrigger, which is user-adjustable from 2 1/2 to 6 pounds of pull.

http://www.savagearms.com/rimfire_home.htm

The synthetic stocks have a different feel and a different balancing point than the wooden ones, so you'll want to hold at least one of both before you make your decision.

Good luck with your choice.

:sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I hear ya on the Ruger. I just like the idea of minimalizing the investment for a beginner, with the option of later taking the same gun and making it really trick. And really...for all practical purposes, I've never found any real difference between semis and bolts until we get up to really insane tests of accuracy. My 10/22s will pop a cigarette in half at 100 yards, and that's about as much as I care to expect.

That, and all you need is a gun that's as accurate as you are. I can outshoot a moron with an Accuracy International .308 with...well, anything. Because he's a moron and I don't suck quite as bad as when I was a moron.

And I would have recommended Savage (I have a 10FP-LE2 wearing a MacMillan stock), but I hadn't every fired one of their .22s, so I didn't feel comfortable pushing them.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Kimber also makes a fantastic bolt action 22. Probably the best mass produced 22 bolt action. Very accurate without any aftermarket stuff.
They run from low 700s to 800 depending on where you go.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Yeah, Ferrari makes a nice car, too, but I still ain't drivin one. Not to knock anyone's suggestions, but I like to keep some of my per-gun budget tucked away for extras (and not necessarily modifications). Things like optics, extra magazines, a box of every commonly-available match-grade .22LR ammo to see what the gun likes, a decent box or bag to carry it around in.

If I were to blow $700--the midpoint of the budget we're talking about here--on a .22LR rifle for shooting at about 75 yards (challenging enough for a beginner, but still do-able), I'd save $30 for a bag, $50 for an el cheapo scope, $20 for cleaning supplies, $9 for a 500-round bulk back of Remington el cheapo ammo at Wally World, and maybe $10-$15 for a shooting rest. And don't forget ear and eye protection, so...what's it, maybe $10 these days? You can get away with an old duffel bag or small tool box to use as a range bag. It's only later on that you want to look cool.

So out of $700 for our beginner rifle, we're blowing a minimum of $70 on accessories, plus $50 for optics and $10 to make sure we can still hear and see. Sure, it'd be nice if we could just spend money on guns, but the world is not perfect.


----------

